# One "finger" Leaves???????



## greenfairy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have these plants that are in flowering stage, about 3-4 wks left, & I am experiencing a lot of them w/ just 1 "finger" leaves.   Is this a lack of something, too much of something?  I also have a couple babies that have the thing. WHAT IS IT??????:shocked: &


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Have they experienced any light changes? Vegetative to flowering and back to vegetative or something like that earlier on in life.

What strain is it?


----------



## greenfairy (Jan 31, 2010)

2 strains-Big Bud & Cinderella 99. & YES they have definitely experienced light changes!:holysheep:  They were also recently moved to a totally diff location, I'm talkin' road trip for these poor girls. Is there any way to bring them back, & if not, will they still produce to their potential yield?????  I also have some little girls whose stems of the fan leaves get reeaally long. Is this a sign of reaching out for light?


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahh Green Fairy,

I'm disappointed to say in my experiences this can be irreversible. I took a road trip with my ladies. 4 days actually. Most were fine but one strain started with the uni-foliate structure and it took along time to grow out. After I vegged a mother out for an extended period, she started spitting out five pointed leaves again. I cloned the five pointers but the clones started the uni-foliate crap all over again. The herb was excellent but productivity did suffer. Eventually I chose a more stable strain.

Bringing plants into unusual light cycles frequently contributes to this weird reaction. Specifically long dark periods or binging a plant from flowering back to veg as I mentioned. It may grow out - with a few months of vegging. 

I hope some other growers have had better experiences they can share with you. Big Bud/Cindi 99 is prob real nice. Let me know if I can help.........best of luck


----------



## greenfairy (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, that just sucks!!!!!!!!  But thank you so much for your input, you've been helpful!eace:


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't be too discouraged - I did mention the weed was good.....


----------



## greenfairy (Jan 31, 2010)

Indeed you did.  So, I guess there is hope.  This is our 3rd grow... the 1st, got spider mites BAAAD, affected crop quite a bit, but could've been worse.  2nd grow was absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Everything about it was just perfect.  Then this one, w/the leaves like they are.  But your right, don't get discouraged, & stay positive!!!  Maybe sing 'em a little song !! LOL  I'm not crazy, talking to your plants is a proven study, just sounds funny.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 6, 2010)

Put em back under the lights on 12/12. Let them grow for the next 3 weeks and then harvest.  Honestly, harvesting now and working on revegging them for round 2 is what I would be doing right now. 

With the single fingers poking out like that, it means they went back to veg state due to long periods of light I am guessing is what happened. 

Either harvest and reveg or just let em go the next 3 weeks. Either way, you win... the plant isn't damaged forever and will likely give you a few more harvests just through revegging them.


----------

